# Worming cats and dogs with liquid Panacur



## Zilli

I have recently noticed some slightly bloody stool turning up in my litter boxes. Knowing that that would indicate the likelihood of worms (although I haven't actually seen worms), I stopped at my vet's the other day to see what they suggested.

What I usually use for worming is Ivermectin paste (1/10 cc per ten pounds body weight), but knowing that Ivermectin doesn't get tapes, and not knowing what worms I'm dealing with, I wanted something that would cover all bases.

So, they sold me 60 cc of liquid Panacur - with tax, it came to just under $18.00.

So......I have a lot of cats. Fifteen to be exact. And I want to dose everybody, which means one cc for each five pounds of body weight five days in a row, and since I have so many cats, and several of them are close to twenty pounds each, I'm thinking that 60 cc of Panacur isn't going to go too far.

I have been looking on-line; I buy 99% of my pet and goat supplies and medications on-line (Jeffer's, Valley Vet) and I know I can do a lot better than what the vet charged me.

But.....Jeffer's has no liquid Panacur (or Safeguard - same stuff). I did find this:

Safe-Guard Fenbendazole/Liquid (Panacur) Goat Wormer - Wammock Farm Service, Inc.

Does anyone know if this is the same stuff? I know the gal at the vet's told me that I can give the Panacur to my goats but I have never bought this particular product for my goats (I alternate them with Ivermectin injectable given orally, Valbazon, and Eprinex pour-on when I'm milking because there is no milk withdrawal).

Cost wise, it looks like I can get a little more than twice the amount of the wormer for just a little more money than the vet charged me for the 60 cc, so it would be a much better deal for me.

I just want to confirm that it's the same stuff.

I suppose I could call my vet, but I thought I'd check here first.


----------



## farmmom

It's the same drug, but may be a different concentration. Check the mg dosage and you can figure how much of the goat wormer to use. This link recommends 25mg/lb x 3 days.

Panacur Liquid for Cats | eHow.com


----------



## Zilli

Thanks, farmmom.

Now I'm trying to figure out how to convert mg's to cc's. LOL

I found this:

How do you convert mg to cc



> 1 cc=1mL=16.23 minims
> 
> (16.23)(1/60)drams
> 
> (16.23)(1/60)(60)grains
> 
> (16.23)(1/60)(60)(64.8)milligrams
> 
> therefore 1cc = 1051.7mg


----------



## farmmom

Ok. Goat safeguard is 100mg/ml. So you would need 1ml/4lb of cat weight. I.e 6lb cat would get 1.5ml.


----------



## Zilli

farmmom said:


> Ok. Goat safeguard is 100mg/ml. So you would need 1ml/4lb of cat weight. I.e 6lb cat would get 1.5ml.


Thanks. 

I'll order it. So far, I've just found it at that one link I posted but I'll do a little more googling and see if I can find it at a better price somewhere else.

Also, that one link you provided said to dose for three days; what I was told yesterday by the vet is to dose for five days if you're dosing for tapes.

I just wanted to mention that in case anyone reading this might be confused by the difference in the number of days.

Thanks again.


----------



## GrannyCarol

As far as I know Panacur isn't usually very effective against tapeworms, but then the usual dose is a three day. I've used the liquid for dogs and the horse wormer (Safeguard) on my dogs too. Haven't so much used it for cats. I like the wormer though, seems to be pretty gentle and effective.


----------



## farmmom

It will only get the tapes spread by eating rodents, not the ones from fleas, according to my vet, but maybe the research has changed. That info was at a 3 day dose.


----------



## Zilli

Well, I started worming yesterday. Since I just have what I got from the vet at the moment, I'm starting with the cats I think need it the most - like Tux, who I witnessed leaving some bloody poop in the box, and Larry, who just seems a little thin to me.

And I am convinced that by the time they have each had their full five-day course, they are going to absolutely hate me. They have so far had it two days and they are not happy about it.

Especially poor Tux - he weighs eighteen pounds and I'm giving him 3 1/2 cc. Quite a lot by necessity, and I'm afraid that by tomorrow, he will be hiding from me. Larry's only ten pounds and doesn't seem, so far, to be holding that 2 cc he's getting against me for very long.

Thirteen more cats to go! Whoopie! :clap:


----------



## Cannon_Farms

canned food is your friend, it only takes about a table spoon to cover the flavor of the wormer, make sure you get the stinky yummy stuff. Cat gets treat cat is happy and doesnt trip and make you fall in the middle of the night


----------



## MARYDVM

Too late now, but I would have done a fecal exam before worming a pack of cats. If the problem is coccidia, Panacur won't help.


----------



## lamoncha lover

I have foundI usually save a bunch of money if I know exactly what I am treating. Here you cn runa fecal in to vet and for $10.00 know what you are treating. BTW revival animal has panacur. same stuff my vet uses


----------



## BHoward

farmmom said:


> Ok. Goat safeguard is 100mg/ml. So you would need 1ml/4lb of cat weight. I.e 6lb cat would get 1.5ml.


you wouldn’t know the dosage for dogs!?


----------



## Chief50

BHoward said:


> you wouldn’t know the dosage for dogs!?


There is a pill for dogs that covers just about everything. All kinds of worms including heart worms. Kills ticks and fleas. Comes as a tablet that dogs like. Once a month and you can cover everything.


----------

